# TV Station WKBD Antenna Repack



## FastTrax (Jun 9, 2022)

https://cwdetroit.cbslocal.com


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2022)

I don't know what they're paying those guys up on the antenna, but it's not enough.......


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 10, 2022)

I've seen this operation in person. It's mind boggling. The helicopter pilot possesses most if not all the risk. The general contractor holds the ultimate responsibly for anybody and every aspect for the entire operation. The word of the day in tower operations from start to finish is stress due to tower instability, lightning, rain or even if a tower dog freezes up.


----------

